# What would you consider the best decade for music?



## peter pettishrooms

I grew up in the 90's so of course I'm going to be a little biased and lean towards that decade. The 80's would come in a close second.

I listen to mostly alternative stuff and the 90's is when alternative rock peaked; it was less risky to experiment and bands usually went crazy with it. As a result many subgenres become known such as noise rock, shoegaze, dream pop, etc.

And because I'm a classically-trained musician, I grew up with the strict rules of music theory. I love classical music but it didn't encourage a lot of creativity compared to comtemporary music; it was never about how you wanted to interpret the music, but more about the conductor's vision. What I love about 90's alternative is that bands like Sonic Youth and My Bloody Valentine were coming up with the most unorthodox ways to play their instruments. It just made music exciting to listen to again.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

Each decades music perfectly fits into its own decade culture regardless how good or bad the songs are. Each decade has good and bad songs. So Its hard to say which is best.


----------



## mqg96

I really can't say, I believe it all comes down to preference and people's taste in music. I'll say that the 80's decade had some really great hits and some great hip-hop, rap, pop, and R&B that came out from that time, but that was obviously way before my time though. 

As long as I've been in the target audience for music, I'd say that 2009-2011 was really an upswing "mini golden age" for the music industry, especially 2010 music that has been my favorite year for music of this decade so far and as long as I've been alive in the target audience for the pop culture my whole life.


----------



## Axe

80s.


----------



## VinnieBob

no decade has produced more super stars then the 60's
70's are 2nd


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

Impossible to answer that question.

This will sound snobby but whoever thinks one decade is superior than the other hasn't listened to enough music from any decade. Don't get me wrong. I don't have enough knowledge either.

We can have personal preferences, and prefer one decade over than the other but to actually compare which is better is impossible without listening to every single release. Even then, it would still be personal preference.

Personal preferences are of course very biased and often when people say they prefer X decade, they don't know much music from others.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Do I even need to say anything?


----------



## Riven

I feel like that the 2000s sounds the best in my opinion. I can understand why people don't like it ("emo" music, boybands), but I prefer the sound of 2000s music over 2010s music, and I think 1D are a worse boyband, because of partly their younger audience. OK, there were the Jonas Brothers, but they're practically unheard of now.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

Probably 80's


----------



## Derange At 170

As far as quality goes, every decade has had something to offer. Perhaps in different places or genres, but every decade has been great. The 60s were especially great for classical music, jazz, soul and Brazilian pop music (and bossa nova), for example.

So far, I find the current decade outstanding, because of the sheer volume of the variety of music that is getting released + how accessible and easy to find the good stuff is if you know how to look for it (and you're open minded to it). Secondly, trends seem to change quite frequently, keeping things fresh. On top of that, music from basically all of recorded musical history is easily accessible through Soulseek, blogs, Youtube and streaming services combined. Plus, so much is getting ripped as wav, flac or 320s that it's also sounding pretty decent. So really, we have nothing to complain about in terms of music.



acidicwithpanic said:


> And because I'm a classically-trained musician, I grew up with the strict rules of music theory. I love classical music but it didn't encourage a lot of creativity compared to comtemporary music; it was never about how you wanted to interpret the music, but more about the conductor's vision. What I love about 90's alternative is that bands like Sonic Youth and My Bloody Valentine were coming up with the most unorthodox ways to play their instruments. It just made music exciting to listen to again.


That started in classical music. Sonic Youth were greatly influenced by no wave music (which can be traced back to the work of early 20th century composers) and the work of Glenn Branca. Using _noise_ as an instrument. Sonic Youth sticking screw drivers in their instruments is comparable to John Cage hanging weights off of piano strings (prepared piano). Kevin Shields recording himself playing guitar and then manually processing it, is a call back to the musique concrète of Karlheinz Stockhausen.

A lot of people complain that modern electronic music isn't harmonically/melodically interesting enough. But they fail to understand that it's not about harmony, but texture. This approach to texture was first introduced in classical music. And you can trace it back to the musique concrète of the '50s, the prepared piano work of John Cage, the drones of Terry Riley and La Monte Young, or the proto-industrial compositions (using recorded noise) of the Italian futurists of the 1910s!

Until roughly the 1980s or 1990s, all those "innovations" in popular music, that "broke all the rules", were following explorations that were made decades before in the realm of serious/classical music. Frank Zappa composing avant-rock songs in the studio followed what Stockhausen had done before him. Dub recording engineers, who were the first to truly _play_ the studio as an instrument were introducing concepts into popular music that classical composers had already introduced to serious music in laboraties.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I would go with 70s.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Derange At 170 said:


> That started in classical music. Sonic Youth were greatly influenced by no wave music (which can be traced back to the work of early 20th century composers) and the work of Glenn Branca. Using _noise_ as an instrument. Sonic Youth sticking screw drivers in their instruments is comparable to John Cage hanging weights off of piano strings (prepared piano). Kevin Shields recording himself playing guitar and then manually processing it, is a call back to the musique concrète of Karlheinz Stockhausen.


This is true. I forgot about that; if I can remember, Ravel was also pretty experimental and Stravinsky too. It's just that I've been so accustomed to playing really conservative stuff in orchestra, mostly baroque and classical, to even notice the avant-garde spectrum. Most of the conductors I've worked with turned away from highly experimental works, so my training was pretty stale.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Impossible to answer that question.
> 
> This will sound snobby but whoever thinks one decade is superior than the other hasn't listened to enough music from any decade. Don't get me wrong. I don't have enough knowledge either.


I would actually have to agree with this. Most of the 50's-70's music I listen to are just the well-known classics like the Beatles, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, etc. I don't bother to look up other artists out of laziness. My dad had old cassette tapes lying around but I never got to listen to them without having a working cassette player. Just recently I bought myself a record player, but all of my dad's old records have been long gone. I do like going to thrift stores though and finding old, used records.


----------



## jcal

I agree that there is no absolute "best"... only what best suits an individual's preferences. Very few would be interested in a broad enough spectrum of eras and genres to reach an objective conclusion.

As for my personal biases, a pretty good indication can be found below. This is a list of how many songs are in each of my "best of decade" playlists:


"Best of '50s": 167 songs 
"Best of '60s": 455 songs 
"Best of '70s": 939 songs 
"Best of '80s": 923 songs 
"Best of '90s": 583 songs 
"New Shit that Doesn't Suck" ('00s-'10s): 472 songs 
 It's probably pertinent to know that I was born in 1956, and didn't actually become truly aware of popular music until I entered high school in 1970 (but what a great era to be introduced to!). My parents had absolutely zero interest in music, so whatever I "adopted" from the 50s and '60s were of my own volition without much outside influence. I still search out new music regularly, but it still almost entirely lies in the realm of rock or blues.

In any case, I have a pretty good bell curve peaking in the '70s and '80s, which makes perfect sense since those were my "young adult" years. Some day, most of you will have been around long enough to have a similar distribution.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

I'd say '80s-mid 90's (before autotune).


----------



## Dasein

acidicwithpanic said:


> I grew up in the 90's so of course I'm going to be a little biased and lean towards that decade. The 80's would come in a close second.
> 
> I listen to mostly alternative stuff and the 90's is when alternative rock peaked; it was less risky to experiment and bands usually went crazy with it. As a result many subgenres become known such as noise rock, shoegaze, dream pop, etc.
> 
> And because I'm a classically-trained musician, I grew up with the strict rules of music theory. I love classical music but it didn't encourage a lot of creativity compared to comtemporary music; it was never about how you wanted to interpret the music, but more about the conductor's vision. What I love about 90's alternative is that bands like Sonic Youth and My Bloody Valentine were coming up with the most unorthodox ways to play their instruments. It just made music exciting to listen to again.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I find the 80s to be the best decade for music. I like the synthpop and heavy metal from it.


----------



## shameless

1. 70s (Specifically Classic Rock)
2. 90s (Really was an authentic time for Rap & Grunge)
3. 50s (When music became Rock & Rhythm)
4. 60s (Mo-town)
5. 2000's (Commersh)
6. 80s (I find most things about that decade frightening lol, with a few exceptions, anytime I watch an old movie and observe the clothing and music I think woah how was this a trend what a weird generation these people were)


----------



## 0+n*1

I don't have your answer but according to the statistics of MediaMonkey (the software I use to manage my music), the average year of the music in my catalog is 1997. I was 6 yo in 1997.


----------



## Zster

Most influential and far reaching: the 60s. A TON of great sounds emerged from the sixties that still impact modern music.

I was raised on my father's 1950s rock 45s, and some sixties music (Mamas and the Papas, Peter, Paul, and Mary, etc). Music of the seventies was my music of childhood, into high school. The eighties were college. I have continued to screen new music my entire life and continue to love much of it. While I am nostalgic for the 70s and 80s, the 60s music seems to have more guts and soul. 

I still listen to _all_ of it.


----------



## Thalassa

Rock: 60s/70s

Pop/Electronic/Synth: 80s

Baroque pop: 60s

Alternative/Baroque pop revival: 01-present

Hipster music is a combination of 90s alternative and 60s Baroque pop, but I'm just not a fan of the 90s, I like very particular artists, but some grunge just seems boring and rehashed to me, and pop took a serious shit after about 1987 up until into the 00's. 

I really love music, but it's honestly difficult for me to isolate a single decade. Like for example even in the 90s Tori Amos, Bjork, Hole, Tupac. ..but a great deal of 90s music annoys me.


----------



## Thalassa

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I'd say '80s-mid 90's (before autotune).


So because you reference autotune, I'm assuming you mean pop...off the top of my head, Cuts You Up by Peter Murphy and Connection by Elastica are the best 90s pop songs I can think of. I also like electronic 90s like Tricky Christiansands, or Chemical Brothers Setting Sun, which you may like if you like 80s. 

Or I'm totally off base, and you mean mostly metal/grunge or rap. The 90s are actually raps golden era probably, but I am picky about rap.


----------



## Thalassa

wixness said:


> I feel like that the 2000s sounds the best in my opinion. I can understand why people don't like it ("emo" music, boybands), but I prefer the sound of 2000s music over 2010s music, and I think 1D are a worse boyband, because of partly their younger audience. OK, there were the Jonas Brothers, but they're practically unheard of now.


The 00's I think were better for boy bands or emo, like Panic! At the Disco, or My Chemical Romance. I shamelessly like both of them, and many of the songs in the playlist in my signature come from the 00's. 

Progressive music from the 00's sounds clearer, and on the whole more interesting to me than the 90s. I think that's what the problem is...it's not that I hate the 90s, but the 00's feels collectively more interesting to me musically, anything from Royksopp to The Knife or Interpol and the Audio bullies. 

From right now my favorite artist is obviously Lana del Rey, but I also like Grimes, and Marina and the Diamonds, I have to admit I have become a bit more focused and closed off.

People are still making interesting music. You just have to look for it.


----------



## Riven

Thalassa said:


> The 00's I think were better for boy bands or emo, like Panic! At the Disco, or My Chemical Romance. I shamelessly like both of them, and many of the songs in the playlist in my signature come from the 00's.
> 
> Progressive music from the 00's sounds clearer, and on the whole more interesting to me than the 90s. I think that's what the problem is...it's not that I hate the 90s, but the 00's feels collectively more interesting to me musically, anything from Royksopp to The Knife or Interpol and the Audio bullies.
> 
> From right now my favorite artist is obviously Lana del Rey, but I also like Grimes, and Marina and the Diamonds, I have to admit I have become a bit more focused and closed off.
> 
> People are still making interesting music. You just have to look for it.


I'd consider any song in the 2000s to sound better, except a few of Katy Perry's songs from that time do sound like they're 2010s, e.g. "I Kissed A Girl".


----------



## yet another intj

60's... Because LSD is a hell of a drug... The rest is a progressive reaction to that peak with impressive examples, a complete rejection with reconstructivism for self-proclaimed originality or refined yet superficial projects to please a certain consumer profile.


----------



## Thalassa

@acidicwithpanic

Sonic Youth, like Concrete Blonde, are 80s progressive bands that spilled over into the 90s. I don't know if they are 90s music or not. 

Not trying to argue semantics, but a lot of the better stuff of the 90s came from the 80s. I don't appreciate grunge or metal though as much as some people. 

Popular by Nada Surf is like more experimental 90s, I still listen to that, and Bound For the Floor by Local H is probably my favorite grunge song that isn't Nirvana. 

I just can't do the whole STP/Pearl Jam/Bare Naked Ladies w/e thing anymore, it's like stuff that was only ok in the 90s and didn't have longevity for me.

One thing I forgot about from the 90s though, that is a precursor to Lana del Rey doing early/mid 20th century is Squirrel Nut Zippers...which was like 1920s/30s.


----------



## Thalassa

wixness said:


> I'd consider any song in the 2000s to sound better, except a few of Katy Perry's songs from that time do sound like they're 2010s, e.g. "I Kissed A Girl".


Yeah for some reason I even occasionally listen to stuff that was absolutely frowned on, like Fall Out Boy.

Edit: the reason is, they actually had a good sound. Thnks for the mmrs, those strings and percussion. It can't be denied. I like my pop with something extra. That's the 80s in me. It's also why I like Baroque pop from the 60s


----------



## UraniaIsis

Depends on the genre for these fickle ears of mine:
1950s for Folk songs
1950s - 1960s for Motown & Doo-***
1960s - 1970s for Pop songs
1970s - 1980s for Metal and Rock
1980s for Electronica in general
1980s - 1990s for Hip Hip and R&B
Classical music and Jazz are timeless. _Sticks nose up in mock snobbery_

Everything is going downhill post 2010s with very few nuggets of gold in between. The music mine is dying out and there ain't nothing but Fool's Gold now. Eh, maybe I'm just suffering old fart nostalgia syndrome early. Now to kick start our pre-weekend playlist: :biggrin-new:

_It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin' down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to the weekend
"Friday" - Rebecca Black_


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Thalassa said:


> So because you reference autotune, I'm assuming you mean pop...off the top of my head, Cuts You Up by Peter Murphy and Connection by Elastica are the best 90s pop songs I can think of. I also like electronic 90s like Tricky Christiansands, or Chemical Brothers Setting Sun, which you may like if you like 80s.
> 
> Or I'm totally off base, and you mean mostly metal/grunge or rap. The 90s are actually raps golden era probably, but I am picky about rap.


Well I listen to all kinds of music genres, so I was in fact referring to both, and other genres too. :tongue:

As in, among lots of others, just a few being Nirvana, Alanis Morisette, Michael Jackson and Madonna, Outkast, Tupac (really prefer him over Biggie as I think his songs are a lot more meaningful), Aaliyah, TLC etc...yeah I alternate between different genres a lot depending on my mood. 

I agree with you Pop and Rap are the genres that seem to have suffered most from the introduction of Autotune...that's why I'm more picky about them with the recent artists. 

I am picky about rap and R&B as well for that reason...sadly I think it generally used to be so much better and have much more meaning, yes back in the 90's...Some early '00s like Usher and Eminem also have talent and at least their earlier work (not such a fan of their recent work though), was decent it's good music to work out to at least, but the people since the mid/later '00s like Nicki Minaj, Iggy Azalea or Pitbull who seem to rely solely on gimmicks and Autotune and fabricated personas...can't stand their "music" or them and I think it's really sad they're so popular... :frustrating:

Thanks for the tips! Gonna check out those songs now :happy:


----------



## BlueLeaves95

wixness said:


> I'd consider any song in the 2000s to sound better, except a few of Katy Perry's songs from that time do sound like they're 2010s, e.g. "I Kissed A Girl".


Yeah, "I Kissed a Girl“ isn’t a very good song, imo it’s pretty annoying. Not a fan of Katy Perry in general(though of course there is far worse now, such as Iggy Azalea, Pitbull, Kesha, Macklemore, and the DJs David Guetta etc.) Those are among the worst to me.


----------



## mqg96

@Thalassa 

I have to admit, it might just be me rose-colored talking, but personally for me being in my sophomore year of college right now with this era of teen pop music that we've been in since about 2013 with Iggy, Ariana Grande, One Direction, etc. I really miss the electropop era of music that was around throughout the very late 2000's & very early 2010's (late 2008-2011). I just liked the more mature tone, party music mixed with some great hip-hop songs at the time. It was just a colorful/dreamy vibe in my opinion. However, there have still been some great hit songs here and there that have come out the last couple of years. It's just that IMO there was much more variety around the 2009-2011 period when the electropop era of music was still really fresh off making great hits consistently, and the teenybopper music with One Direction and many others wasn't as dominant yet as it's been now since about 2012 or 2013.


----------



## kimpossible119

The 70s. Hands down. That decade was golden.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

In retrospect, the 00's, but mostly just because of My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Here's my smartass answer. 

This generation, because we have access to music from across all eras and can access any ratio stations that fit our tastes. Nothing so convenient has ever existed before. I don't think modern pop music is as bad as people say either; i'd rather listen to Katy Perry or Nicki Minaj than New Kids on the Block any day.


----------



## Miharu

For me, I like the 80's and 90's most, with a little dash of early 2000. 

It doesn't matter to me though. Good music doesn't age. I still listen to music from the 60's, and some classical that dates back to 1800's.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Miharu said:


> For me, I like the 80's and 90's most, with a little dash of early 2000.
> 
> It doesn't matter to me though. Good music doesn't age. I still listen to music from the 60's, and some classical that dates back to 1800's.


Same here! :kitteh:

Agreed...


----------



## Miharu

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Same here! :kitteh:
> 
> Agreed...


Nice. It's hard to find other GenZ who appreciates those genuinely.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Miharu said:


> Nice. It's hard to find other GenZ who appreciates those genuinely.


Yeah well being born in early 1995 growing up around older people, despite what this forum may say I don't really identify with Gen Z anyway, more late Y at heart. :tongue:

But anyway regardless of when one was born or what the mainstream being played is (which I haven't really followed anymore since the later 00s when I stopped liking most of it), one of the good things about nowadays is it's so much easier to get access to and discover older music as well :kitteh:


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Miharu said:


> Nice. It's hard to find other GenZ who appreciates those genuinely.


I'm from Generation Z, and I love music from the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I'm from Generation Z, and I love music from the 80s and early 90s.


Same here. That was one of the best times for music I think.


----------



## MisterPerfect

The 80s, to Early 90s.


----------



## throughtheroses

Definitely the 1960s for me!


----------



## LibertyPrime

1950s to 1980s
















<.< I mean it... just look at the sorry degenerate state Therion has devolved into. Arguably modern music reflects the modern mindset... garbage:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

1840s. Early Verdi fan here (Nabucco, Attila, is so much more interesting than middle and late Verdi. frankly, late Verdi is kind of boring). 

overall, the 1820s-the 1850s put out some quality music, but it starts to drop off from there

PS: 

* *




some of your fuckers need to learn to use some damn spoiler tags so the page will actually bloody load :laughing:
for example, see below:






* *


----------



## Groovy

90s for the rnb, hip hop, and neo-soul

70s for the funk and soul

the 70s provided the samples for the 90s


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Every decade some genres reach their apices whereas the others raise and decline. duh

Oh, there's a song for that.


----------



## Wolfstagen

1st = 70s
2nd = 80s


----------



## bigdipper

The 60s, imo. It was the first time a pop culture was so intertwined with the sounds, the drugs, the clothes, and the mindset of the people. And all the inspirations from the tension in Vietnam, to political assassinations, new developing consciousness (at least to the west), new technology in the studio. I think alot of these factors sort of pooled together and the music provided drastic relief from all the chaos that was the mid to late 60s.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

The 1920s, known as the Jazz Age.
Performers and composers and lyricists included:
Hoagy Carmichael ("Stardust")
Ira Gershwin
George Gershwin (he wrote Rhapsody in Blue in 1924)
Fats Waller ("Ain't Misbehavin'")
Bix Beiderbecke
Mamie Smith
Richard Rodgers and Lorenz Hart ("Blue Skies")
And so much more. The jazz was awesome!!! We need another jazz age!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Personally, I would choose the 1920s and the late 60s


----------



## Sarcdan

I can't decide between the 70s and 80s.


----------



## leictreon

Between 1963 and 1975


----------



## atamagasuita

I like 90s and early 2000s

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Sarcdan said:


> I can't decide between the 70s and 80s.


This. Music will never be as good as back then. I envy music lovers who were alive back then and got to grow old at the same time as all those legends.


----------



## Sarcdan

Aladdin Sane said:


> This. Music will never be as good as back then. I envy music lovers who were alive back then and got to grow old at the same time as all those legends.


I think those music lovers would have envied us if they knew they could get music on demand in the future.
Now I can't help but talk about Bowie after seeing your avatar and username. I think his "golden years" were in the 70s because in the 80s he kind of descended into commercial mediocrity. Do you agree?


----------



## Bijoux

I listen to music mainly from the mid-1960s to the early 2000s, but I would personally say the peak years were from the beginning of the 1970s to the early 1990s.

Oh, and David Bowie is one of my all time favorite artists too.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Sarcdan said:


> I think those music lovers would have envied us if they knew they could get music on demand in the future.
> Now I can't help but talk about Bowie after seeing your avatar and username. I think his "golden years" were in the 70s because in the 80s he kind of descended into commercial mediocrity. Do you agree?


Yes, I agree. I'm sure everyone agrees! :laughing:


----------



## Sarcdan

Aladdin Sane said:


> Yes, I agree. I'm sure everyone agrees! :laughing:


I'm not sure about that. I've seen some people actually really like Let's Dance, mostly because of Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## bremen

None will agree because everyone is apparently ''born in the wrong generation''.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

70s and 80s.
Split Enz is my favourite band. Even though they broke up in 1984, hahaha.

However the rock type of bands like GreenDay that debuted in the 90s aren't bad. Its just all that rap music and pop music today that I hate.

Lol, probably the best thing from 2000s and 2010s is Vocaloid, even though they're not "real" singers. The people that make the songs are pretty talented. Vocaloid is a genre itself with lots of sub genres, there's metal songs, pop songs, "classical" songs, rock songs, genres that I can't even identify, all sorts. Sure there's shit songs but a lot of them have good lyrics and have had lots of time, love and effort put into them.
There's a Vocaloid song for everyone lol.
Of course not all Vocaloids sound good, like I personally don't like Hatsune Miku, but I like Kagamine Len and Sukone Tei. The English Vocaloids are more difficult to make, they still have a while to be as good as the Japanese ones. Although I heard a cover by Daina an English Vocaloid, singing, Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.
https://youtu.be/BxDJWeK3zAc
Best thing about Vocaloid is that their voice would forever be the same. (As in not aging cause they're computer programmes xD).

If you're still not sure what I mean just look through my personal liked videos and Vocaloid playlist if you want.
The first few songs are techno-y and aren't really the best example but if you dig through you'll find some music that sounds quite different.

Vocaloid/UTAU favourite songs: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxKHByaVbrT5L0xXYcH02MbH2vnFA9yfd

Liked videos: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=LL9KwXLVcFj70csUYnu_5pwA


----------



## RJDG14

Well I like mostly stuff from between 1978 and 2006, so I'd say 80s, 90s or perhaps early 2000s.


----------



## SharksFan99

The 1990s. I really like the Grunge and alternative rock movement from the decade.


----------



## RJDG14

The majority of music in the last few years has become very forgettable in my opinion - the use of power chords in rock/indie music has declined heavily, and most stuff has either become very thrashy or too slow for my liking.


----------



## gracee

I think the 2010s is really good for hip-hop and rap so I will say 2010s


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Overall, 70s and 80s definitely. Well I like 70s & 80s alternative, indie rock, pop rock. For pop, definitely 80s.

80s and 90s dance is good. Techno is okay too.

For punk kind of music, 90s/2000s.

The only good thing about 2010s is Jpop, Jrock and Vocaloid. 2000s 2010s mainstream music is the biggest pile of shit. 2010s indie music is also shit. So bland and slow.

The worst music genres of all time: Rap, Hip-Hop, RNB, Heavy Metal, Metal, Grunge, Kpop. Mostly every Kpop song I've heard sounds like RAP so how about change it to KRAP.

Only exceptions are some Eminem songs and Rammstein.

In my honest opinion, anime music is actually decent. It sounds decent through every decade.

I don't know what Goo Goo Dolls would classify as but they were 90s/2000s, they're good.

Don't forget about classical music.


----------



## SilverFalcon

There is no "best decade" for music. There might be a best couple decades for genre, when it peaked but not for the music IMHO.


----------

